
Tesla Takes Short Seller to Court, Saying He Menaced Its Workers - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-21/tesla-takes-short-seller-to-court-saying-he-menaced-its-workers
======
camjohnson26
TSLAQ started a legal defense fund for him on gofundme and raised their
$20,000 goal in less than an hour. $54,000 so far from 215 people.

[https://www.gofundme.com/skabooshka-defense-
fund](https://www.gofundme.com/skabooshka-defense-fund)

